# "Top court justices unanimous: Prosecutors can renege on plea deals"



## The Bread Guy (24 Jun 2011)

> The country's top court has declared that the Crown can renege on a plea bargain that would have allowed a woman to plead to careless driving in a deadly crash.
> 
> The Supreme Court of Canada was unanimous in its decision, the first time the justices have ruled on the discretion allowed prosecutors in plea agreements.
> 
> ...


Source:  The Canadian Press - SCOC decision attached


----------

